# Timber's Story (long story)



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

This is Timber's story:

A very good friend of mine lives in northern Ontario out in the middle of nowhere; where bears and wolves are commonly found lurking around for food. One day she noticed a dog wandering around her street. She figured it belonged to the new people that moved to the area not too long ago. As the day progressed, she kept seeing this dog going back and forth along the road. After a while, and being frustrated with people who let their dogs wander the streets aimlessly decided to go see this dog and see what the story is. She finally was able to coax him closer and to her surprise discovered he was not a dog but a puppy!! A big puppy, but very young to say the least. She went over to the neighbours with the pup in tow and found out it didn't belong to them. They actually saw the pup being dumped out of a moving car earlier that morning!! They tried to get the cars plate but it speed along way too fast to get a good description.
So my friend went back home with an abandoned puppy. She instantly thought of me for this dog. She called me that evening and told me his story. Instantly I told her that we needed to find a way to get him to me. I wanted to foster him with the intent to adopt, but I think we all knew that he wouldn't be going anywhere, lol. So it was set that he was to travel to another town in Ontario (closer to me) and boarded there until I could go get him on the week-end. After I heard that he was going to be in a kennel, there was no way I was going to let that happen. So I drove about 2 hours one way (on a week-day, after work) to pick up my precious cargo. I mentioned the new potential foster to my husband and he also knew that he was going to stay permanently, lol, but what I didn't tell him was that I was going to go pick him up that day! By the time I got home it was midnight and he was pleasantly surprised to see our new addition, even though I dragged him out of bed so late, lol.
I took him to the vet shortly after and he estimated his age to be 4 months! He still had some baby teeth and his adult teeth weren't even completely grown in yet! He was a 42 lbs at 4 months old puppy. We knew he was going to be BIG, and that's the way we like it  After doing some research as to what kind of dog he is, it was established that there was a big possibility we is an Anatolian Shepherd or mix of. Funny thing was that me and my husband have always wanted one, but it was too hard to get one imported, then this bundle of joy literally got 'dumped' into our lives 
We named him Timber and now he is 10 1/2 months old and is over 100lbs. He is healthy, smart and VERY lovable. He is the greatest addition to our fur-family, lol.
I thank my friend everyday for picking up this sweet lost puppy because there would be no way that he would have survived the night out there with bears and wolves on the prowl for food before the winter came.

My precious boy Timber.

The End


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Great story!!! :biggrin: Contratulations on your dog!!!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Awwww! Timber is so lucky to have found you and I can tell that you just love him! Thanks for sharing his story. He is just gorgeous!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Wonderful story - and wonderful pictures! It's amazing how these souls find their way into our lives. We rescue them, and then they rescue us.


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Very cool story. Timber is one lucky boy!


----------

